# Happy valentines everybody :) Enjoy the mousey pics XD



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Did a Valentines photo shoot haha


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Haha, I was thinking of doing the same. I have a doe with a heart face that would be perfect for this!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I wish I had heart markings on mine! Any excuse to take pics of my mice


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Yup! Maybe I'll take out the lightbox today and get a few pics. I love the origami hearts by the way!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks  they're super easy to make too. I'll be handing them out to single people at the mall today XD


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

That's nice


----------

